# Nhanh trí ngâm hạt gấc với rượu, tự cứu mình khỏi 4 bệnh kinh niên



## vietmom (23/8/18)

*Thịt gấc tuy tốt nhưng hạt của nó mới thật sự là loại “thần dược bị lãng quên”! Loại hạt này chính là khắc tinh của những căn bệnh trầm kha như viêm xoang, đau khớp…*

Nhắc đến quả gấc người ta nhớ ngay đến phần thịt đỏ au chứa nhiều chất sắc bổ dưỡng, còn tất cả thứ khác đều bỏ đi. Nhưng trong một lần tình cờ, một bà nội trợ ở vùng quê nghèo đã lấy những nắm hạt gấc đen xì xì này ngâm với rượu và điều bất ngờ lúc này mới xảy ra.




​*1. Chữa viêm xoang*
Căn bệnh kinh niên nguy hiểm này khiến y học hiện đại phải “bó tay” nhưng lại có thể dễ dàng bị khống chế chỉ bằng rượu hạt gấc.

Lấy khoảng 20 – 25 hạt gấc đem nướng sém đen phần vỏ, phần hạt gấc chín mềm.
Đem giã nhỏ bằng cối, lấy cả phần vỏ đã cháy sém không bỏ đi.
Sau đó đem ngâm tất cả với rượu ngon khoảng một ngày là dùng được.
Khi dùng, chỉ cần lấy tăm bông chấm vào dung dịch hạt gấc ngâm rượu, bôi lên sống mũi. Chờ 2 phút cho thuốc ngấm thì xì hết mủ đặc trong xoang mũi. Thuốc có tác dụng rất nhanh, chỉ cần 2 phút là có thể cảm nhận thấy cơn đau xoang mũi thuyên giảm đến 95%. Kiên trì thực hiện đều đặn từ 2-3 lần/ngày bà đã thoát khỏi nỗi khổ sở của những triệu chứng bệnh viêm xoang gây nên.




_Hạt gấc ngâm rượu chữa viêm xoang tốt hơn bất cứ loại thuốc nào._​
*2. Làm lành vết thương, khắc phục đau khớp*
Y học hiện đại đã nghiên cứu và cho thấy rằng, trong nhân hạt gấc có 55,3% chất lipít (béo), 16,6% chất protit (đạm), 1,8% tanin, 2,8% xenluloza, 6% nước, 2,9% chất vô cơ, 2,9% đường, 11,7% chất khoáng… có tác dụng trị đau khớp và các vết thương rất hiệu quả. Từ xưa, ông bà ta đã biết dùng hạt gấc ngâm với rượu để chữa các vết thương nặng, tổn thương bên trong. Chỉ cần dùng bông y tế thấm rượu hạt gấc và thoa đều lên vết thương lập tức sẽ thấy ngay kết quả. Nhiều nhà y dược cho rằng, loại thuốc này có công dụng tương đương với mật gấu tự nhiên.




_Cả nhà bạn sẽ không lo bị các chứng đau xương khớp nếu trữ sẵn một bình rượu hạt gấc._​
*3. Giảm tức ngực, viêm sưng*
Khoa học chứng minh, trong hạt gấc chứa dồi dào beta-carotene, lycopene, alphatocopherol… là nguồn dinh dưỡng thiết yếu cho các bộ phận của cơ thể, khắc phục tình trạng oxy hóa ở những bộ phận như ngực. Nếu ngực có biểu hiện sưng, tức, viêm, đau thì bạn lấy hạt gấc bỏ vỏ, sao vàng, tán bột mịn, uống mỗi ngày nửa thìa cà phê sau bữa ăn, ngày uống 2 lần, cần uống 5 ngày liền. Ngoài ra, bạn có thể dùng nhân hạt gấc mài với giấm hoặc ngâm rượu bôi vào chỗ đau, ngày 3-4 lần.




_Nếu là phụ nữ bạn cần phải có một bình rượu hạt gấc như thế này trong nhà._
​*4. Ức chế bệnh trĩ*
Trong Đông y, hạt gấc được gọi là mộc miết tử. Nhân hạt gấc có vị đắng, hơi ngọt, tính ôn, hơi độc, vào hai kinh can và đại tràng có tác dụng chữa mụn nhọt, tiêu thũng. Hạt gấc có thể dùng uống, nhưng chủ yếu là dùng ngâm với rượu bôi ngoài da. Đối với chứng bệnh nguy hiểm và khó chịu này, rượu hạt gấc có công dụng cũng tuyệt vời và hiệu quả không kém. Bạn có thể dùng hạt gấc giã nát, thêm một ít giấm thanh (hoặc rượu nấu), gói bằng vải, đắp vào hậu môn để suốt đêm. Mỗi đêm đắp thuốc một lần. Cách này giúp sát trùng và làm sạch khu vực bệnh, ức chế sự phát triển của búi trĩ.

Hạt gấc nói chung và quả gấc nói riêng là một vị thuốc vô cùng bình dân nhưng rất hiệu nghiệm đã được dân gian sử dụng nhiều. Nếu có điều kiện, bạn nên ngâm ngay một bình rượu hạt gấc để sẵn trong nhà đề phòng các căn bệnh nguy hiểm khác như sang chấn, bướu hạch, viêm nhiễm trùng, đau co thắt cơ bắp…

_Nguồn: Phunugiadinh_​


----------

